# Autoflower Forum Please?



## KolorBlind (May 20, 2009)

To whom it may concern:

I was wondering if it would be possible to get a separate section for autoflowering plants & discussion. Its kind of a pain to wade through everything else to find info on it, I constantly find myself at other sites when it comes to autoflowering info, even though overall I prefer RIU. 

It seems that AF plants are really taking off recently, with more and more dialed in strains & seed banks carrying multiple AF strains. They are great for growing in small spaces, outdoors, anywhere with extreme weather conditions, etc. I think the site would benefit from a separate section for them.

Thanks
KB


----------



## KolorBlind (May 20, 2009)

bump...


----------



## KolorBlind (May 20, 2009)

I know I'm not COMPLETELY alone on this one. Lets hear from the rest of you that think we should have a dedicated autoflower forum. If Im alone on this one Ill just go quietly 

KB


----------



## BooRadley (May 20, 2009)

KolorBlind said:


> I know I'm not COMPLETELY alone on this one. Lets hear from the rest of you that think we should have a dedicated autoflower forum. If Im alone on this one Ill just go quietly
> 
> KB


I'd like to see one as well.

Anytime I ask a question here or elsewhere about any particular autoflowering strain, there are usually more people posting to ask me why I would want to fool with an autoflowering strain in the first place, than there are people posting to answer. Makes it kind of frustrating, when you can't find the info anywhere else, and your fellow forumites are acting like you're committing some kind of sin by growing an autoflowering plant.


----------



## KolorBlind (May 21, 2009)

BooRadley said:


> I'd like to see one as well.
> 
> Anytime I ask a question here or elsewhere about any particular autoflowering strain, there are usually more people posting to ask me why I would want to fool with an autoflowering strain in the first place, than there are people posting to answer. Makes it kind of frustrating, when you can't find the info anywhere else, and your fellow forumites are acting like you're committing some kind of sin by growing an autoflowering plant.



I hear ya Boo, people really have some big sticks up their ass sometimes. Cant people just be happy that someone is growing on their own, no matter what strain/lights/medium etc?? Autoflowers are the best for a lot of people, they stay small & can be harvested 60 days after they sprout. For micro, outdoor, extreme climate situations they are ideal.



So no one else thinks we need an autoflower thread huh? Oh well, I guess Ill just have to keep going to Icmag for all my autoflower info, since it takes 10x longer to find anything positive here after wading through everything else. So speak up if you think this is a good idea.

KB


----------



## Boneman (May 21, 2009)

KolorBlind said:


> I hear ya Boo, people really have some big sticks up their ass sometimes. Cant people just be happy that someone is growing on their own, no matter what strain/lights/medium etc?? Autoflowers are the best for a lot of people, they stay small & can be harvested 60 days after they sprout. For micro, outdoor, extreme climate situations they are ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Everything deserves its own place. This thread has been up for about a day and noone is hitting on it. You are complaining about people with sticks up their butt and in the same breath your talking bad about the site and complaining about how long it takes to find things and threatening to keep going to another forum. Are you calling the kettle black?*

*You cant complain about people complaining then complain yourself...You're just not making any sense.*

*KB...Start a autoflower thread and be positive about it. Dont be a hypocrite and do what you are complaining about. Motivation is contagious and spread it around. AF's are fun and I enjoy growing them too as well as tons of other RIU members. If someone comes in talking smack, ignore them and move on. Make a difference, be the one.....the positive one, dude *


----------



## BooRadley (May 21, 2009)

KolorBlind said:


> Oh well, I guess Ill just have to keep going to Icmag for all my autoflower info, since it takes 10x longer to find anything positive here after wading through everything else. So speak up if you think this is a good idea.
> 
> KB


Hey, thanks for the tip. I didn't know that icmag was a good source for autoflower info.

kiss-ass


----------



## KolorBlind (May 22, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Everything deserves its own place. This thread has been up for about a day and noone is hitting on it. You are complaining about people with sticks up their butt and in the same breath your talking bad about the site and complaining about how long it takes to find things and threatening to keep going to another forum. Are you calling the kettle black?*
> 
> *You cant complain about people complaining then complain yourself...You're just not making any sense.*
> 
> *KB...Start a autoflower thread and be positive about it. Dont be a hypocrite and do what you are complaining about. Motivation is contagious and spread it around. AF's are fun and I enjoy growing them too as well as tons of other RIU members. If someone comes in talking smack, ignore them and move on. Make a difference, be the one.....the positive one, dude *


Hey sorry Boneman I really didnt mean to come off like that. I go to a lot of different places for all sorts of info as Im sure most do, but if it's on RIU I wont even look elsewhere usually. Thats really all I was sayin, I suppose you're right it would be best to just start a thread and see if it takes off.

Im glad to hear you are a fellow AF grower, I am excited to start my first Diesel Ryder SOG grow soon.

Hope all is forgiven, im not here to make trouble at all.



BooRadley said:


> Hey, thanks for the tip. I didn't know that icmag was a good source for autoflower info.
> 
> kiss-ass



Haha!! Np man, Im glad it helped ya out. Good info there, perhaps we could start a thread here with some AF info links and see if others add to it.


Peace
KB


----------



## Boneman (May 22, 2009)

KolorBlind said:


> Hey sorry Boneman I really didnt mean to come off like that. I go to a lot of different places for all sorts of info as Im sure most do, but if it's on RIU I wont even look elsewhere usually. Thats really all I was sayin, I suppose you're right it would be best to just start a thread and see if it takes off.
> 
> Im glad to hear you are a fellow AF grower, I am excited to start my first Diesel Ryder SOG grow soon.
> 
> ...


*Yeah man its all good, I just read your posts and was...well you read my reply.*
*Yeah, Autos are fun. I grow lowryder ak-47 and I seeded one plant awhile ago and now have lots of seeds to keep me growing. I have found that they are very fragile at first and end up growing very well once established. Mine take 77 days on average from seed to scissors and I have gotten up to two O's dry...usually I get 1-1.5 O's. Boy they stink though *
*AF's are great for keeping the stash box full*


----------



## Platipy (May 23, 2009)

Im down with autoflowers and they are great plants. I would say that afs are pretty revolutionary and are great for a number of situations. I def would like to see an af forum.


----------



## thegreymirror (May 23, 2009)

I'm just starting out, but I find autos ideal for myeslf. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a feeding schedule for these gals?


----------



## KolorBlind (May 24, 2009)

thegreymirror said:


> I'm just starting out, but I find autos ideal for myeslf. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a feeding schedule for these gals?


I just started growing AFs, and the ones I have now were 30 days old when they were given to me. The only nutes they had for the first 30 days was the bloodmeal in the soil for nitrogen. Since I received them I have been watering with schultz 10-15-10 every other watering. Im sure that bloomnutes would work better though.

Other than that I would suggest looking here for more info.

KB


----------



## doktordoris (May 30, 2009)

I FRICKING LOVE this site.

So please dont slag it off.

But, I also like AF plants. My first 3 plants ever are AFs, to give me something to smoke 'till my 'normal' plants grow.

So I would like to see AF threads.


----------



## goonie$$$ (May 31, 2009)

i SECOND that motion


----------



## 420Brazilian (May 31, 2009)

I am currently growin two different auto strains, Lowlife Blueberry and Lowryder 2 x AK47, first time with autos. It's been a fun and intresting ride so far. Havin a AF Forum section would be really awsome. I have info on everything and pics from day 1 on my journal, for those intrested check it out and leave comments or questions.
Happy GROWIN to everyone


----------



## KolorBlind (Jun 1, 2009)

OK guys, I got some free time finally and setup a thread. Fell free to add to it, ask questions, anything to get the ball rolling.

Lets get some AF lovers interested in sharing information and helping those of us who are still learning. I have answered a few FAQs and posted some good links to follow for more info, so feel free to check it out & tell your friends 

Autoflower Thread & Resource Guide

Thanks to everyone who who showed interest & support here for giving me the motivation to start an official thread, here's hoping it will inspire others.

Peace
KB


----------



## KolorBlind (Jun 1, 2009)

Bump I posted the link at 5:30AM so I figured I would bump it at a higher traffic time so more people have a chance to see the link.

KB


----------



## peteman990 (Jul 18, 2009)

I second this idea


----------



## court420 (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree there should be a separate Forum on here for Auto Flowering plants they are intriguing to say the least and have a far shorter turn around period than regular plants do and not only that but if someones concerned about potency God damn how much more then 22% THC does anyone need


----------



## sunshine1754 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, I agree, most definitely


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 20, 2009)

People doing searches on search engines that require info on autoflowering strains would be given link to the site. This means can get new members. It would be great to have it as a subforum in the strain and seeds review section. I started some threads on autoflowering but never got a response (as i wanted to do some research on them). 

Evil


----------



## KolorBlind (Aug 6, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> People doing searches on search engines that require info on autoflowering strains would be given link to the site. This means can get new members. It would be great to have it as a subforum in the strain and seeds review section. I started some threads on autoflowering but never got a response (as i wanted to do some research on them).
> 
> Evil


Well, I created a thread for autoflower info and it has really taken off. In just over 2 months it has almost 9,000 views and over 220 replies. Lots of pics, and lots of great info.

I just hope it gets a sticky if/when an AF sub category surfaces  The link is in my thread for those of you that have not stumbled on it yet, all are welcome (except AF trolls)

Peace
KB


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm with ya bro!! we FORSURE need a seperate auto forum here...auto's are blowing up right now and i'm one of their biggest supporters...


gkn


----------



## KolorBlind (Aug 12, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> i'm with ya bro!! we FORSURE need a seperate auto forum here...auto's are blowing up right now and i'm one of their biggest supporters...
> 
> 
> gkn


I hear ya man, I will forever have at least one AF strain in my garden, I dont see how you could not! I could smoke just AF bud all day long, but for those more picky it makes a GREAT filler in between harvests!! Or some dank shit to sell to friends to recoup some growing supply costs 

Current AF thread stats: 11,658 views & 310 replies and TONS of great info and pictures!!! Keep up the good work everyone and maybe we will have the top sticky in an AF forum someday kiss-ass

KB


----------

